# SCSI Problem: Adaptec 29160 und Nikon Coolscan II



## Hans-Friedrich (28. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich gerade hier angemeldet in der Hoffnung, hier auf jemanden zu stoßen, der mir bei meinem Problem helfen kann.

Ich habe mir einen Nikon Coolscan II gebraucht gekauft und dazu eine Adaptec 29160 SCSI Karte.
Der Scanner hat zwei 50 polige Centronics Anschlüsse. Ein Anschluss ist mit einem Aufsteck-Terminator terminiert.
Die Karte einen 68 poligen VHDCI Anschluss extern.
Dazu habe ich mir ein 1,8m Kabel mit entsprechenden Anschlüssen besorgt. (http://www.amazon.de/Verbindungskabel-VHDCI-68-Stecker-Centronics-Stecker/dp/B0060LA9OU).

Und jetzt das Problem: Beim Starten sagt mir das Bios der Karte, dass der Anschluss nicht terminiert sei und bleibt stehen. 

Muss ich irgendwas im Bios der Karte einstellen? Es steht alles auf Werkseinstellung. Lediglich mit der Auto-Terminierung habe ich rumgespielt (Auto, enable, disable), das Problem bleibt bestehen.

Oder kann es sein, dass der Terminator kaputt ist? War zwar "neu", soll heißen er hat unbenutzt seit Jahren in irgendeinem Regal oder Grabbelkiste gelegen, aber man weiß ja nie.

Da das mein erster Ausflug in die SCSI-Ecke ist, steh ich da gerade voll auf dem Schlauch.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## melmager (4. Oktober 2012)

Also der Anschluss ist ein UW anschluss und benutzt standartmässig 16Bit
der Scanner ist aber 8 Bit dadurch sind 8 Bit offen ....
irgendwo im BIOS muss es die möglichkeit geben das HI Byte abzuschalten (oder über das Config Programm vom Controller)
Terminator den du gefunden hast betrifft den vom Controller, der sollte auf AUTO bleiben.


----------

